
For Developers, Ego Is the Enemy - rbanffy
https://dev.to/fatosmorina/for-developers-ego-is-the-enemy-214
======
Boothroid
I'm not sure that hard work is an essential to success, indeed I think that
hard work can sometimes be dangerous - focusing too hard on a goal can result
in missing serendipitous opportunities.

But otherwise good stuff.

